# selective catheter placement??



## Bemcg1957 (Feb 19, 2009)

The report reads:

via femoral approach, an arch aortogram & bilateral selective common carotid arteriogram were performed, I am new to this, would you use:

36245, 36246 and 36248 with the professional component being 75630, 75662 and 75774  any help would be appreciated,

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## LoriStelma (Feb 19, 2009)

Beth,

The codes you are listing are all abdominal/extremity codes and would not be applicable to the carotid arteries.    There is a set of codes for cath placement of the carotid arteries as well as cooresponding imaging codes.  

The best way to sort through the cath placement codes for vascular studies is to use a labeled anatomical chart.  You can find these in several different publications for interventional radiology and cardiology coding.  

Since you are new to this, I would suggest looking into purchasing some coding resource books.   It is difficult trying to figure out peripheral coding on your own.

With reference to the report, I would suggest looking up the following codes:

36216 - Catheter placement in the right common carotid
36215 - Catheter placement in the left common carotid

75650, 26 - Aortic Arch Injection
75680, 26 - Bilateral common Carotid Injection.

This assumes normal carotid anatomy.  It also assumes that the physician did not dictate findings of the internal or cerebral vessels.  

Hope this helps,

Lori


----------



## Bemcg1957 (Feb 20, 2009)

They are going through the femoral artery, not the carotid. That is why I assume the first order would be the lower extremity, through the arch to the carotid?


----------

